# TSH level 0.02 after thyroidectomy



## Pcmama (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello. I had my thyroid removed August 24. I had my first blood test done last week and my TSH level came back as 0.02. I didn't have cancer and have Hashimotos. I'm on 175 Thyroxine. Since the surgery, I had painful tongue for a few weeks (burning with a lot of food), daily heartburn (never had), extremely tired (after 8 hrs sleep), brain foggy, get cold easily (was hot all the time before).

From what I've read, since I didn't have cancer, my TSH level shouldn't be quite so low and is being suppressed too much. Is that accurate? Should my Levo be reduced? Just want to know a bit more before my next spot with endo in 2 weeks.

Thanks!


----------



## Felli (Nov 15, 2017)

Your TSH is what signals to your thyroid how much hormones it should produce. I don't have your reference ranges but it's usually something along the lines of 0.4-5.5. If it was my doctor she would reduce your dose to 150 mcg and test again in 6 weeks. Your symptoms could come from being overmedicated.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Did they run any test other than TSH?

Post TT surgery the only way to know the free and unbound thyroid hormone circulating in your system are the Free T-4 and Free T-3 lab's. TSH only, is unreliable because it can lag up to 6 weeks and also be affected by either stimulating or blocking antibodies.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Agreed, after thyroid removal you have to dose by Free T3 and Free T4. TSH is pretty much useless once the thyroid is gone and you're on medication.


----------



## RedHen0205 (Aug 6, 2017)

Please let me know what you find out. I'm having very similar results - 0.02 TSH after thyroidectomy on Aug. 14. I had my T3 tested but it was "within range" (but I think too low). Gaining weight and a little tired - but not as tired as I was before surgery!


----------



## Sue (Mar 30, 2015)

Jenny is TSH is a pretty useless measurement why do they do it? In the UK we have TSH and Free T4 measured . It's almost impossible to get Free T3 done.

PCMama - hope you've got the Levo dose right now.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sue said:


> Jenny is TSH is a pretty useless measurement why do they do it? In the UK we have TSH and Free T4 measured . It's almost impossible to get Free T3 done.
> 
> PCMama - hope you've got the Levo dose right now.


Not sure why they rely on the TSH post surgery but I can speak from experience that unless the FT-4 and FT-3 are both run you will never be able to dial in replacement med's. I for one still have antibodies present that suppress TSH with normal Free's


----------

